# Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

The kids really love it! It is truly a VW.
I've read on the manual that it should have a SIRIUS backseatTV on it since it has the SIRIUS radio and RSE. Can anyone please confirm this?
Pics to come soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

Backseat TV is not part of the VW package, just like stow n go.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE ([email protected])*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

The Routan proved itself in the deep snow of Canada. The car really sticks to the ground at all time. No skidding


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

the black looks sweet


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

That black Routan looks good! I like it.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (papa_vw)*


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_That black Routan looks good! I like it.








Thanks


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_the black looks sweet








Thanks! we like it too


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

nice! the routan looks slick in black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (johnnyR32)*

how does your van do in the snow? dont get much here in charlotte but was curious.......


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (2008cc)*

At first, I took it slow because this was the first time I drove it in the snow. Not sure how it handles. After a while, I could feel the car really sticking to the ground even covered with snow. I have had grand caravan and odyssey before but it's not like any them. The front wheel drive really makes a difference.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Got my Routan Nocturne Black SE w/RSE (rama)*

We're back in Gatineau, Quebec again this time of the year and the Routan just proved itself again in the -20 degree C of Canada. Even with ice on the ground today, there was no skidding whatsoever.








I am very impressed.


----------

